# FTP Mailbox Access



## Devlannah (Oct 9, 2007)

I need to access various folders which consists of XSD's, XML files, images, logos and documentation. 
I was given an FTP Mailbox Access Instructions and eLink Access Mailbox Developers Guide on how to access the mailbox where the data is located. 
I was told I needed a programmer to access these data. 

Can anyone help?


----------

